# Aqua-Safe water conditioner - ok for axolotls?



## LittleMy (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello,

I've been using Aqua-safe water conditioner (Tetra brand) to de-chlorinate my 'lotl's water, as recommended by pet shop... is this ok?

I've noticed that it also contains iodine which I'm not sure is ok - what do other people use?

Thanks


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

I always thought that water conditionners were classed as declorinators?!?

Ive always used Interpet Fresh Start No 1 Its cost about 5 Pounds and lasts for ages if you measure it out properly.

I would stop using Aqua safe if you say it contains Iodine as this is not good for axolotls.

If you wanted to be extra safe you could just fill a bucket of water up and let it stand for 24 hours before a water change this alows the chlorine gasses to disperse out of the water. :welcome:


----------



## LittleMy (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey 

Thanks for the advice! I'll look out for that Interpet stuff when I go for new bloodworms later...

I'm loving having my little 'lotl friend & want to give him/her the best care I can - I'll take some photo's soon, he is beautiful! :2thumb:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Yes post pic's i love to see pic's of other peoples axolotls.

I have pics of my axolotls in my album,there a few months old now so need to update when i get a minuite as my babies are double the size!

If you need any more if let me know......


----------



## LittleMy (Dec 25, 2009)

hey,

just had a look at your photos - the baby's are lovely! you have gorgeous 'lotls!

my 'totia does a little dance too! s/he dances up to the surface & gulps at me - so cute! 

it's brilliant getting to know her - they seem curious & playful creatures 

i've put one photo up - it's cropped down in my avatar - more soon!

hmm... very tempting! ;-)


----------

